# Beast of a Chainsaw



## BassBlaster (Mar 31, 2012)

This isnt my saw nor do I know the guy who owns it. I just came across the ad on CL and thought after seeing the prices for large saws that maybe this was a good deal for someone, even if they had it shipped to them.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/2901580748.html


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> This isnt my saw nor do I know the guy who owns it. I just came across the ad on CL and thought after seeing the prices for large saws that maybe this was a good deal for someone, even if they had it shipped to them.
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/2901580748.html



That's almost too good to be true. A "complete rebuild" would cost as much *or more* than what he's asking for the saw if he paid a professional to have it done. It's a $1700 saw just for the power head alone. 

If it's legit it's a great deal.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 31, 2012)

I dunno. I came across his ad while I was searching for a saw for myself. This one was a little out of my league. I wound up buying a Poulan Pro like Cougar posted.


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Within minutes of reading the post, I ws contacting the saw owner. The actual ad was kinda old, and the saw was long gone. Thank you though for thoughtfully posting the info.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 4, 2012)

No prob. Sorry it didnt work out for you. I cant stand when people leave their ads up after their item has sold.:ireful:


----------

